# iPhone 4 Screen Replacement



## Grahf85 (Apr 29, 2012)

I recently replaced my iPhone 4 screen with one I purchased on amazon.com since the original cracked when I dropped it. The new one works fine but when I was installing it I made one mistake. One wesbite warns that


"Before re-fastening the front panel to the steel inner frame, be sure both the LCD and digitizer cables are not folded or pinched between the inner frame and the front panel assembly. This will result in possibly damaging the cables and not having enough slack when reconnecting them to the logic board."


I did just that and pinched the cables so that there is a permanent bend in the cables. The only issue I am having is a small vertical red line in the top left and a small blue line in the bottom right of the screen. They are barely noticeable. Could I expect them to get worse with time? Is it worth taking the iPhone 4 back apart and trying to unbend the cable? Is there anything I can do to fix it? It's barely noticeable but really bothering me.....


Thanks in advance.


----------

